# Super lithium ion battery



## begreen (May 25, 2012)

Heard this on the local radio the other day. Washinton State University has developed a technology that triples the capacity of the lithium ion battery, reduces cost and makes it faster charging. It sounds promising, especially the part about bringing it to market in a year. If they succeed, it could totally change the market for electric cars. I would definitely buy a 300 mile range electric. This technology would be great for cell phones, tablets & laptops too.

http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/05/super-charging-lithium-ion/


----------



## PapaDave (May 25, 2012)

If this gets to market, kudos.
Obviously, this will change everything if that happens.


----------



## btuser (May 26, 2012)

It looks awesome.  

When it comes to answers for the next century I get the feeling we're witnessing the same pattern of discovery we had last century.  New production techniques of small tech (nano tech) are allowing us to manipulate atoms, genes for tailor made gizmos.  Really amazing stuff.  

But what are we gonna do with all these extra people?


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2012)

btuser said:


> But what are we gonna do with all these extra people?


 
Mars colonies, soylent green?


----------



## btuser (May 26, 2012)

begreen said:


> Mars colonies, soylent green?


 
Now that's a green movement that could really do some good.


----------



## PapaDave (May 26, 2012)

OK bt, you go first.


----------



## fossil (May 26, 2012)

Lithium polymer batteries.  Four 10-HP motors.  Proven it can store enough energy while flying during the day to continue flying all through the night.


http://www.bendbulletin.com/article/20120526/NEWS0107/205260360/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/h...r-powered-plane-flies-over-Mediterranean.html


----------



## btuser (May 26, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> OK bt, you go first.


 
Gimmie a leg.

A bit off the flank!


----------



## btuser (May 26, 2012)

fossil said:


> Lithium polymer batteries. Four 10-HP motors. Proven it can store enough energy while flying during the day to continue flying all through the night.
> 
> 
> http://www.bendbulletin.com/article/20120526/NEWS0107/205260360/
> ...


 
So  that means they can keep their spy planes up forever.


----------



## btuser (May 29, 2012)

More news about tin-based Lithium batteries:
http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/200502/05-006E/

A good thing might be better performance at low temps, which would really be great for cars.


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2012)

That is an old release. Sony was the leader in this field, but this new method promises to be cheaper and better if it pans out.


----------



## btuser (May 29, 2012)

begreen said:


> That is an old release. Sony was the leader in this field, but this new method promises to be cheaper and better if it pans out.


 Yeah, that's a little dated.


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2012)

That is really cool stuff.  Couple battery tech with the improvements that seem to come almost weekly in PV and I can see some glimmer of hope in the energy sector.  Maybe even without the grid tie.  Cover an acre of my yard and my rooftops with PV panels charging some rock star batteries.  Run the house AND car.  I'm McLovin' it.


----------



## PapaDave (May 29, 2012)

You must have read my mind Jags.
Price still has to come out of the stratosphere, but it's getting there. An ACRE!! of PV!
You could sell tickets to recoup some of the outlay.


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> You must have read my mind Jags.


 
I did - thats where I got the idea.
I would LOVE to cover an acre.   Then I would only have to mow 4.  Heck, I have WELL over 6000 SQFT just from the roof tops of my two sheds (not counting the house or the other two smaller buildings).  This is why I get so excited about this kind of stuff.  If wind power had a reasonable payback for home owners I would have already had a mill up (I checked into it hard and heavy and with a 20 year payback, I would be better off putting the money into other investments).


----------



## btuser (May 29, 2012)

I wonder if it ever gets "that good" we won't be able to buy them. I'm guessing they will either rent them, or they will self-destruct after your license expires.  No one is going to let us stay home. They'll get us working for them one way or another.

I do have dreams, however, of 1000sqft  greenhouse and total energy independence. It would be awesome.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 30, 2012)

btuser said:


> I wonder if it ever gets "that good" we won't be able to buy them. I'm guessing they will either rent them, or they will self-destruct after your license expires. No one is going to let us stay home. They'll get us working for them one way or another.
> 
> I do have dreams, however, of 1000sqft greenhouse and total energy independence. It would be awesome.


1000SF greenhouse ,sounds like a lot of work. THats what i like about a trout stream,its self powered,and if you have a cold case of ale with you,well its a win win.


----------



## btuser (May 30, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> 1000SF greenhouse ,sounds like a lot of work. THats what i like about a trout stream,its self powered,and if you have a cold case of ale with you,well its a win win.


 
 There's a 60' dam about 1/2 mile behind my house I'd love to drop a turbine into.  I could probably power 10 houses easy with the flow.  20-30k between 10 houses.  I could pull the disconnect at the top of the street and commandeer the underground cabling and backfeed through the transformers. Then we'll just seal up the street and marry our kids to each other.

From now on, we will be known as the Island of Rhum Boogie!


----------



## Jags (May 31, 2012)

btuser said:


> There's a 60' dam about 1/2 mile behind my house I'd love to drop a turbine into. I could probably power 10 houses easy with the flow. 20-30k between 10 houses. I could pull the disconnect at the top of the street and commandeer the underground cabling and backfeed through the transformers. Then we'll just seal up the street and marry our kids to each other.
> 
> From now on, we will be known as the Island of Rhum Boogie!


 
First step: get 30kw turbine
Second step: Rebuild 60' dam to accept turbine.

Sounds like a piece of cake.


----------



## btuser (May 31, 2012)

Here on Rhum Boogie we do not eat cake.  Cake is the desert of the infadel.

There's a road right to it.  We could jack-bore a 3' sleeve for an aux spillway (60' of pipe)  then close the main and retro the outlet.  We'd have to drop some divers to reconfigure the inlet so debris would get to the turbine.  I think it's doable as long as we can get it done before the flesh-eating zombies arrive.


----------



## begreen (May 31, 2012)

Add an extra tap for the water cannons. Good for holding back zombies, carving out hillsides, instant rain, etc..


----------



## btuser (May 31, 2012)

begreen said:


> Add an extra tap for the water cannons. Good for holding back zombies, carving out hillsides, instant rain, etc..


 That's an awesome idea.   I'm coming up with roughly 80 psi with a 60' head, so we're right in fire hydrant range.  I'm gonna have to borrow the pump truck from the volunteer fire department if I'm going to protect my exposed flank.

Sorry, back to the original post:


This kind of breakthrough is really an amazing boost, but seeing how we're coming up with them almost monthly I think it would tend to paralize any form of investment.  If I was filthy rich sitting on a mound of cash I would be scared to start running around trying to build up a market, only to be outdone in a year by a better idea.  That's not something coal or steel or oil had to worry about.  I know we have to start somewhere but I have doubts we will see these advancements until someone in charge finds a way to guarantee a 20 year return on their billion dollars.

But then again, pared with new manufacturing techniques the act of retooling a plant may have more to do with the afternoon's software upgrade than months of downtime and securing a whole seperate supply chain:

http://www.lbl.gov/Tech-Transfer/techs/lbnl2642.html

From the sound of it they're spraying the anodes on reel sheet using something like an ink jet printer.  From skin tissue to thin film solar to batteries and computer circuit boards.  How easy is that!  Get that Solyndra factory fired back up.


----------



## btuser (May 31, 2012)

Correction:  I'm only getting 30psi.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 31, 2012)

Yea BTU obama slapped that import tax on imported CHINAs solar panels too late to save solyndra.


----------



## btuser (May 31, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Yea BTU obama slapped that import tax on imported CHINAs solar panels too late to save solyndra.


I don't think it would have helped them.  Well, it would have but I think there biz model was dependent on high prices for polysilicon so when that fell through the floor they lost their edge.  I'm more upset about the lavish offices and the thought that they'd "already made it" attitude.  If a company that is profitable wants to pull a stunt like that then fine but this was done on a loan, which I find reprehensible regardless of whether it is public or private money.  I still would like to see the factory go to good use, however.


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 3, 2012)

Micro hydro has real potential and many advantages over PV and wind in the right situation.  Have a look at drop tube turbines of Czech design.  Google Hydrorom-Hydrolink.

Ehouse


----------



## btuser (Jun 3, 2012)

Ehouse said:


> Micro hydro has real potential and many advantages over PV and wind in the right situation. Have a look at drop tube turbines of Czech design. Google Hydrorom-Hydrolink.
> 
> Ehouse


I like the auto trash rack.  Just a little 5' dam would be awesome to tool around with.


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 3, 2012)

A worthy topic for a new thread.  Gotta run now though.

Ehouse


----------

